# 2nd try at clomid, can cycle length differ from the 1st cycle length?



## Helenalexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi there,

New to this site as of today but hoping to get some help!! I have been prescribed clomid (50mg) as ttc for 2 years now and have irregular cycles. Took my first lot of clomid (days 2-6) and my 21 day progesterone test was consistent with ovulation. I then had my period, making my cycle length on this first round 30 days.

Have since taken my next round of clomid. Am now on cd 34 with no period, just very bloated. I'm scared to do a pregnancy test just yet in fear of dissapointment. 

My question really is can this be normal? Can clomid cause your cycle lengths to be different each time, or should they always be about the same.

Also when should i test for pregnancy? If it's a negative should i just go back to the doctors to try and get provera to bring on a bleed?

Thanks for your help...it's all so confusing!!  
xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi  I been on clomid a year and my dates are never the same for my Af. It can vary From cd 30 up to 40. You always test if your Af hasn't arrived 30days after your last clomid pill on day 6.  I would do a test just to make sure. I no it's hard when it's a bfn I have had so many and it just so disheartening.   I hope yours is a bfp. Do you know when you ovulated. Xx


----------



## Helenalexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, thank you so much for posting. Really helps to get an understanding from other people going through the same things as you  

I thought this might be the case that the cycle length may vary, so didn't want to get my hopes up  

I'm not sure when i ovulated. My doctor just told me to take the pills days 2-6 and then try from days 9-16 - that was it! 

Perhaps i should be using the sticks you can get to predict ovulation?! Although both doctors I've seen said they are a waste of money...!

30 days after my last clomid pill will be Thursday - thinking i will wait up until the weekend and see what happens. Not holding my hopes up. Am incredibly bloated right now, so worried thats a sign its on its way  

Thanks again for posting and i wish you lots of luck too with all of this   xx


----------



## Jemma Scott (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Helenalexandra, 

I have just experienced what is probably the same thing my cycles for round1 and 2 of chlomid were both 26 days, this cycle lasted 36 days which really got my hopes up but I came on today. 

I agree with your doctor that buying ovulation kits from the chemist is a waste of money, what I did was buy a big packet of them (50) off the internet think they were £10 of something so much cheaper they are more simple but no less effective than shop bought ones. Or you can do it the old fashioned way by Basal Body Temp charting - using thermometer. Take your temp first thing in the morning before you have moved around to much and then you can see when you temperature peaks you are about to ovulate. The only problem with this is that you have to do it every day to get accurate information so its another daily reminder that you are struggling - I stopped doing this a few months ago and I feel better for it.

I'd got for some Ov Kits from the internet and just test from about day 10. 

Good luck to you! 

x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Helen mine did yes.

My first cycle was 28 days, first 28 day cycle that id had in probably 10 yrs.
2nd cycle well - ended up pregnant. My d21 progesterone was only 2 so didnt ovulate.  Tested at d28- negative waited another week still negative. Had noriesterone and waited and still no AF finally found out I was pregnanct at about 58 days! 

So either clomid worked late for me that month or I ovulated myself after the clomid cycle - who knows! 

Hope that helps. I know someone else on here had longer cycles on clomid also.

Kaz x


----------



## Helenalexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your responses. As it turned out i came on cd 36. Was pretty devestated as had my hopes up that i was pregnant. Realise now that on Clomid your cycle lengths can vary and will just try to not get my hopes up too much each month. Starting the 3rd cycle now. Another friend recommended Preseed, did any of you try that? I'm thinking of giving it a go this month...

Thanks Jemma - May try to take my temperature, as you say though another daily reminder!! Will also look at the OV kits on the internet. So thanks for the tip.

Thanks Kaz - It's nice to hear positive stories that clomid can work, so keeps me positive.
xx


----------



## Jemma Scott (Dec 1, 2011)

i have seen preseed mentioned a few times in different places - I've seen it in boots too if thats any help. I might try some.  Just started my 4th lot of chlomid today - fingers crosedd for this time. 

x


----------

